# Lake County Illinois



## docmushroom (May 1, 2013)

Any fellow hunters in the lake county area? I have been checking my early spots, but nothing yet. Anyone else have any luck or news to report?


----------



## lk2013 (May 2, 2013)

This is my first year of looking for morels, (although I've lived in Lake County over 40 years). I went looking this evening in areas I thought would be good spots and found nothing, but I'm very new at this.


----------



## boomers (May 2, 2013)

I live in the northern Lake County area and I went out Monday and didn't see anything. What I did see was may flowers starting to pop up. The tallest one I saw was about 3'' high so it tells me that its to early here. May flowers can reach 2' in height. The last few days will be good because its been in the mid 80's but colder weather is coming this weekend. Fingers are crossed!! Fellow shroomers if you find please post because I don't want to miss any opportunities!!


----------



## docmushroom (May 1, 2013)

Boomers, thanks for the reply! Lets keep this post going for all of us lake county folk. I live in the Libertyville area and we got may apples 6-8inches, dandelions, and other tell tales, but nothing even pushing in my usual early spots!


----------



## boomers (May 2, 2013)

Hey docmushrooms, have you been out this week? The weather has changed pretty drastically as far as morels go. I have a very busy weekend framing a basement but if I hear good words from you then ill be in the woods. Let me know!!


----------



## docmushroom (May 1, 2013)

I have been out this week twice. Found some real nice pheasant backs and ramps, but not a single morel. I think we need some warmer weather after the rains this weekend. I will be sure to keep you posted with any progress, you do the same. See ya in the woods


----------



## cricle me elm tree (May 4, 2013)

Recently moved to Lindenhurst, IL and am desperately in need of a place to find Morels. I know we all have our own secret spots but we struck out last year looking in Lake County. I can tell you several spots throughout Belvidere, Rockford, Bloomington, and Morrison IL but could really use some direction on where to look in Lake County (I.e. State Park, certain forest, etc) Any help would be greatly appreciated. If you don't feel like sharing to the whole world, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## boomers (May 2, 2013)

Went out yesterday for couple hours, mayflowers have double in size on south facing hills but still sprouting in other directions. From what I saw still early. Friends in central il are finding monster yellows, so it's coming. Looking at the ground temp in the area still not quite there. Circle me elm- I suggest doing what I did when I moved up here several years ago, drive around exploring. It took me a long time to find the two places I frequent. The area seems well wooded but somebody always owns it. Good luck!!


----------

